# Photo shoots...what do you charge for prints?



## Markw (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all.  Ive had a few people I know ask me to do portraits of their family.  Do I really have the equipment for it?  I dont think so.  All I have is one SB-600 and the lenses listed in my signature.  I politely told them this and told them to check back with me in a few weeks.  They say theyre not in a rush and to let them know when Im ready.  So..this made me wonder.  What do everyone charge for prints?  I know how much Adoramapix charges, but how much do you charge your customers for their prints?  Is it a system (#xretail=your price)?

Thanks everyone
Mark


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 24, 2010)

I may be way off base, here, but I've "hung my shingle" in several states and had to charge differently in each location due to what is "customary fee" in that particular area. You may check what more local-to-you photographers charge. What fees are charged in San Diego will probably not fly in Joliet, MT.


----------



## Markw (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, these people have only ever went to Sears or JCPenney.  I understand that, and youre completely right.  They would never go to a different free-lance photographer, only to the two stores mentioned above.  I probably should have figured that..price them just under the norm..

Mark


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 24, 2010)

Markw said:


> Well, these people have only ever went to Sears or JCPenney. I understand that, and youre completely right. They would never go to a different free-lance photographer, only to the two stores mentioned above. I probably should have figured that..price them just under the norm..
> 
> Mark


 
I don't know that "pricing under the norm" is the way to go, either. I never price my services at the Wal Mart, Penny's, Sears level because I offer a better service, imho. If you want cheesy, cookie-cutter pictures that's where you go to get them, again just imho. If you can do better than what they do with their canned set-ups, then by all means charge more.


----------



## Markw (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a little snippit:  The Sears Portrait Studio by me uses an Olympus E-1 camera and Sigma 18-125mm f/3.5-5.6 DC IF lens.  I'll figure something out.  Thanks alot for your help.  If you, or anyone else has something they'd like to add past whats already been said, I would still love to hear it.

Mark


----------



## tkruf (Aug 24, 2010)

I think there is nothing wrong with your lens collection and you have a couple lenses there that I think would be plenty sufficient enough to do the job.  They are: 50/1.8, 80-200/2.8, and the Sigma 18-50/2.8. 

If you think you do better than Walmart, then charge what you feel is fair for your work.  If they don't like the price, then they can take their business to Walmart.


----------



## tkruf (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark,  I've taken a look at your JPG pages, or some of them anyway.  From what I see, you have what it takes to easily beat Walmart.   Don't sale yourself short.  Your post processing skills are pretty good too.  Give them a price and go for it.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 25, 2010)

You've plenty lens to cover the job and if they asked for portraits give it them, several combinations, together, single, fun, watever you can dream up etc, then charge the going rate for your area, its your time and expertise they pay for, prints are secondary and cost little, you need profit. H


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2010)

Desktop size prints get marked up a lot more than wall prints.

Pricing for special papers/materials/methods like metallic, B&W, acrylic, gallery wrap, standout, etc. is higher.

Of course, a mat and frame would be extra. How much extra depends on the mounting method, mat, frame, and type of fronting (glass/acrylic).


----------



## Markw (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  The portraits they wanted would be studio-type portraits, background, lighting, all of it.  I dont have a half decent background, and all I have for lighting is two hot (mono)lights (w.stands) and an SB-600.  This is why I said I don't really have the equipment.  

@Tkruf: Ive been slacking tremendously with uploading photos anywhere besides here.  My JPG is current on the first 10 photos, but all the rest after that have a few months gap.

Im thinking that I will do it none-the-less (after getting some muslins) and see how it goes.  I can charge for doing the session, and they dont have to buy any prints if they dont want to.  I feel extremely under-stocked to do something like this..and studio lights are just so much money.  I'm half tempted to buy the 'budget' strobes, but I know Id be kicking myself in the long run.  Then again, doing sessions with the budget lights and my current lights could get me money to upgrade further later.  Its a double-edged blade, I suppose. 

I dont know what to do...
Mark


----------



## tkruf (Aug 26, 2010)

Markw said:


> Thanks everyone.  The portraits they wanted would be studio-type portraits, background, lighting, all of it.  I dont have a half decent background, and all I have for lighting is two hot (mono)lights (w.stands) and an SB-600.  This is why I said I don't really have the equipment.
> 
> @Tkruf: Ive been slacking tremendously with uploading photos anywhere besides here.  My JPG is current on the first 10 photos, but all the rest after that have a few months gap.
> 
> ...



I feel you there Mark.  I don't have the equipment either in that sense.  Backdrops, lights, etc.  But I havn't had anyone asking for studio type portraits from me either.  What I do have is my camera and lenses and a good eye.  Sometimes that is all it takes.  

That is what I would do, especially if you're looking at getting into the business.  Do a session.  Charge them for the session.  If they buy prints they pay for the prints.  Use the proceeds to buy equipment needed.  Next session you're better prepared.  Do the same thing there also.  

Eventually you'll have your backdrops and lights, etc and your customers would have paid for all of it.  

You may have to do your first session or two outdoors, natural backdrops.

Just my thoughts.  Good luck with it.


----------



## gian133 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would see if they are interested in some outdoor shots...you can obviously handle that as i can see from your pictures and your gear is capable


----------



## ghache (Aug 26, 2010)

your gear is totally capable of taking familly portrait! LOL


----------

